# Shifting Alternatives for Nexus-8



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

So I've got a red-stripe hub built into a nice wheel just waiting for abuse. The only problem is that she hub never came with a shifter and for 6 months J&B, QBP, and various other distributors have been out of stock on shifters. "we'll be getting more in soon" is all I keep hearing. Whatever, so I'm looking for shifter alternatives for flat-bar use since I was never all that excited by Shimano's shifters anyway.

In the past I've run S-A 3-speed and SRAM 3x7 hubs with friction shifters with good luck, but 8 is going to be a bit much to go that route. Or alternatively if someones got a 8-speed shifter and inner cable fixing bolt they want to get rid of drop me a PM.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

4 options:

- Nexus grip shifter (plenty on ebay and Harris has 'em in stock)
- Nexus combo grip shifter/brake lever (plenty on ebay)
- Nexus combo trigger shifter/brake lever (saw one on ebay last night)
- Alfine trigger shifter (Harris has them in stock)

search on ebay under cycling using "Nexus" and you'll see plenty of shifters:
http://sporting-goods.shop.ebay.com...omfsb=&_trksid=m270.l1313&_odkw=&_osacat=7294


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

Thank you *pursuiter*, but are you saying that there are no other shifting options, or that no one else has tried anything else?

My buddy Alex is working on an adapter for using with his i9 and can be seen here.

You are right that a few retail shops have the stuff, but as an old industry man I just don't think about those or Ebay much as a source of parts. I may have to just do it to get this project running.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

themanmonkey said:


> ...are you saying that there are no other shifting options, or that no one else has tried anything else?


The options I pointed out are the only factory choices I am aware of. I like your buddy's idea, nice to see innovation!



> You are right that a few retail shops have the stuff, but as an old industry man I just don't think about those or Ebay much as a source of parts. I may have to just do it to get this project running.


I worked 8 years at an LBS from 1976-1983. Things are much different now. I have given up on my LBS options. Ebay and a few on-line bike stores take care of my needs. I can't even get a full size 29er tube from my LBS despite the head mechanic riding one


----------



## mrbubbles (Apr 9, 2007)

Friction 9 speed Dura-Ace bar end. Or any friction shifter.


themanmonkey said:


> Thank you *pursuiter*, but are you saying that there are no other shifting options, or that no one else has tried anything else?
> 
> My buddy Alex is working on an adapter for using with his i9 and can be seen here.
> 
> You are right that a few retail shops have the stuff, but as an old industry man I just don't think about those or Ebay much as a source of parts. I may have to just do it to get this project running.


I wonder if he can get one done for Campagnolo 10 speeds with Alfine/Nexus 8(the cable pull is the same for both).


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

themanmonkey said:


> ...are you saying that there are no other shifting options, or that no one else has tried anything else?


The problem is the alfine/nexus requires a lot more cable pull than other existing shifters. Geared hubs are sensitive to the indexing, and a short cable pull tends to lead to more miss shifts. Amplifying cable pull with a pulley system will be sensitive to cable friction and backlash.

However...

My nexus twist shifter blew up (cheap internal plastic crap), and was not in stock. So I modded a SRAM 8-speed esp twist shifter (a $12 surplus part I had lying around from the day), you need to build up the reel in diameter (lots of room inside) so it pulls enough cable. Since it was suppose to be temporary, I just trimmed the inside of the reel so you could wrap the cable completely around the spool, and kept going until it built up to pull the required amount of cable (I think it was 4 turns). And it works. I also jammed something into the index spring so it would not slide back and forth (the play causes over-shift, which helps a dérailleur chain climb), although a little play would help take up backlash. It's still working, but it's sensitive to the cable adjustment - I find I have to adjust the cable regularly to keep it shifting consistently. But the ESP shifter is a lot nicer the nexus, so I don't see why you could build a proper spacer to go into the reel.

PS: Alex's blog indicates differential cable pull for each gear, that was not my experience, the nexus shifter's plastic ratchet spacing were all identical. By it's design (2 sets of teeth rotating in opposite direction) the same gear would usually end up on a different set of ratchets.


----------

